# Can someone please help!!



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, don't know if I have posted in the right place but DH and I are very lost at the moment. We just had another   on our 2nd FET DE. We are really beginning to give up hope because our 1st DE cycle was neg but we were both new to the whole thing and since then I discovered that the clinic should have prepared my uterus for a longer period of time because of underdeveloped womb!! 2nd DE cycle was neg but on day 2 after transfer I was really ill with a virus!! Lastly we had 2 FET neg!! We were given a 20% chance of success. Do we give up now and take the adoption route?? Or have we not given ourselves the best possible chance?? We are thinking about going abroad but are scared and confused?? Do you think a clinic abroad would laugh at us given our track record?? Has anyone had multiple failures here and gone on to be successful abroad?? Feeling really sad and not sure what to do now?? Can someone please help!! Love desperate miss hopeful xxx


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

Miss Hopefull

I am so sorry to hear that you're having such a tough time. I know exactly how you feel. as you will see from my signature below i've had so many failed attempts, and then to be told i have POF, and therefore would require DE. plus we have MF too. So, we decided this year to go to another coutry and try over there. 
i think you should thing about it and have a look at some of the other boards to see what they say.

Good luck.

Sofia


----------



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you Sofia- sorry to hear about your problems too, it's really hard isn't it!! Maybe we should keep going- so confused!! Good luck on your journey and hoping you will get your long awaited   really soon- love miss hopeful xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Miss hopeful, I guess with success rates hovering at the 25/30% rate for a fresh cycle, you'd need to do 3 or 4 to really give it a crack of the whip. IVF gets sold as if it works right off for everybody, but sadly that's not the case.

I suppose you could look into the immunology side of things or a more aggressive approach. I hear Reprofit in Czech Republic use various additional drugs in their protocol to try to bump up the success rates. 

What sort of embryos did you transfer in the FETs?


----------



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Drownedgirl, 
                Our FET on the last attempt were a 4 cell and a 3 cell. They wouldn't take them to blast because we didn't have enough embryos and they were like gold dust!! Is this good or bad? miss hopeful xx


----------

